# Kranzle K1050p or Nilfisk P180 Kit?



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

Im really stuck on what to get to replace my donkeys years old wickes PW.

Its mainly for car washing but also the odd bit of patio cleaning with the whirly thing.

I really want to get a hose reel this time so the P180 or E series looked perfect but I keep coming back to "will it fail, just get a Kranzle which will last for years"

At the moment the Nilfisk P180 kit is £359 at costco and the K1050p is £342 ish at cleanstore but Id need to then buy a new hose reel plus the UFO patio cleaner separate.

Nilfisk
Patio Cleaner inc
10m hose reel
quick release

Kranzle
No Patio cleaner included
8m hose, no reel
quick release or not?


Id also like to get a short trigger at some point and a new snow foam lance as mines ancient and a bit clogged now.

I have a space at the front of the garage so could wall mount the kranzle

Anyone get any advice? thanks


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I've got the Kranzle and it's an absolute beast compared to the old karchers I had before.

The machine is £315 here https://kranzle-pressure-washers.co...er/products/kranzle-k-1050-p-pressure-cleaner using discount code 'whitedetails'

I've not used the standard hose on mine at all. I bought a new hose straight away from https://www.directhoses.net/collect...anzle-pressure-washer-replacement-rubber-hose. This hose is incredibly easy to loop up so you probably won't need a reel.

The standard setup is QR I think, but I already had a different short QR setup (https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kranzle-...lease-Wash-Gun-Lance-with-Nozzle/113836698217) which I kept hold of, but it's an easy upgrade further down the line.

The patio cleaner, I've only ever used a karcher one which was rubbish, so I've only ever used a standard gun on mine.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

See, I'm a die hard Kranzle fan, however the P180 makes a compelling case at that price with 2 years warranty over the 1050p.


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

minimadmotorman said:


> See, I'm a die hard Kranzle fan, however the P180 makes a compelling case at that price with 2 years warranty over the 1050p.


Do the nilfisk professional models not die as much as the c or e models then? There's quite a few threads on here where the owners nilfisk or marcher has died 😞


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

Sim said:


> I've got the Kranzle and it's an absolute beast compared to the old karchers I had before.
> 
> The machine is £315 here https://kranzle-pressure-washers.co...er/products/kranzle-k-1050-p-pressure-cleaner using discount code 'whitedetails'
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links 👍🏻 Unfortunately the direct hoses reel is out if stock, would gave been handy with the 10% discount.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

minimadmotorman said:


> See, I'm a die hard Kranzle fan, however the P180 makes a compelling case at that price with 2 years warranty over the 1050p.


 I think the kranzle is 2 year domestic warranty


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

The happy goat said:


> I think the kranzle is 2 year domestic warranty


It does indeed but on paper spec wise it's lacking in comparison to the Nilfisk.

I'm a K7/K10 man myself but at the £350 price point the P180 looks hard to beat.


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

I recently purchased a 1050p. It’s the non wheeled version. The place I bought from did an exchange of the hose and for an extra tenner threw in a 12m armoured hose. I spent a bit more on quick connectors and snow foam gun . 

I’m very happy with it and don’t miss the wheels as with the extended hose I don’t move the PW at all during the wash process.

I can’t comment on the patio cleaning but standard Lance is more than adequate for car cleaning. Just make sure u have at least 8l/m from your supplying tap at the point it enters your pw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

i have a nilfisk centeneal which one of the traders on here said it was the e series which i have had to replace the hose,but i would definately go with the kranzle


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

I’ve got the P180 and it’s used daily (had it since April) Fantastic bit of kit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Blackroc said:


> I've got the P180 and it's used daily (had it since April) Fantastic bit of kit!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm looking at purchasing this in the new year. Are you using the original hose or have you upgraded? If original, any problems using a stubby gun?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

For cars the 1050P is a little diamond, not too powerful, but ample. 
Wont rattle and roll like man others, or fall over, tucks away well on a shelf. 
If you want a PW do do heavier work, the 1050P will do it, but not as well as a bigger machine.
You will have the quality, portability and great little machine for car washing. The hose is does let it down for a Kranzle, easily changed.
You wont be disappointed. :thumb:


----------



## misterb (Dec 21, 2007)

Sim said:


> I've got the Kranzle and it's an absolute beast compared to the old karchers I had before.
> 
> The machine is £315 here https://kranzle-pressure-washers.co...er/products/kranzle-k-1050-p-pressure-cleaner using discount code 'whitedetails'
> 
> ...


My Nilfsk 140 after 10 ten years has seized
I think you have converted me to Kranzle :thumb:

Thanks for the info and codes


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

After much umming and ahhing I decided to buy a Kranzle 1050P as it was the most affordable option for me. Waited 4 years for the little Karcher K2 to die, and now we have a large patio to clean it was my opportunity to convincer 'er indoors that a Kranzle was an investment. Well, she went for it. I received it yesterday and used it for the first time today. A quality bit of kit. Robust, sturdy and oozes quality. I'm already compiling a short list of upgrades to get it how I want. Go for the Kranzle, I'd be amazed if you're disappointed.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome to Kranzle ownership!


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments everyone, they were really helpful in making a final decision 

After measuring my existing hose (9m) I realised the 10m on the Nilfisk would probably need replacing anyway as I have to get around 2-3 cars parked on the drive from the garage. That and the lure of a really well made Kranzle that I could wall mount with a hose reel pushed me towards the 1050P. (I couldn't really afford the K7/K10 unfortunately)

So Aquaspray had everything in stock (apart for the Hose Reel Tails which will follow) and I got this lot.

The UFO patio cleaner is really well made and handy with being quick realse. I also upgraded the 8m hose to the 15m Kranzle too.

Im getting fittings together so I can wall mount the kit so its ready to go with no faffing of setting everything up to wash the car.

I had a quick go and its loads quieter and more powerful than my old PW so really happy with it.

Next thing to look at is a DI Resin vessel and Im trying to decide whether to get the quick release stubby Kranzle Vario end or just buy a new short trigger gun with the ends included?? Not sure which way to go there.

While Im on does anyone have any recommendations to make the hose to gun M22 quick release? Ive seen some on Amazon but they seem to come in 14 or 15mm styles. No idea which I need

Kranzle 1050p Pressure Washer by Stu Worrall, on Flickr-- 
Stu Worrall


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

sworrall said:


> Thanks for all the comments everyone, they were really helpful in making a final decision
> 
> After measuring my existing hose (9m) I realised the 10m on the Nilfisk would probably need replacing anyway as I have to get around 2-3 cars parked on the drive from the garage. That and the lure of a really well made Kranzle that I could wall mount with a hose reel pushed me towards the 1050P. (I couldn't really afford the K7/K10 unfortunately)
> 
> ...


I've just bought a couple of these for either end of my hose to make it quick release at both ends. They are really good quality. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/113439371281


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

Next thing on the list is those tema quick release above. Thanks 

I'm not sure whether to buy the kranzle stubby vario quick release next (about £56) for a wider spread or just get a new gun with all the adapters. I've already got a k10 quick release for my snow foamer. Hmm


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

sworrall said:


> Next thing on the list is those tema quick release above. Thanks
> 
> I'm not sure whether to buy the kranzle stubby vario quick release next (about £56) for a wider spread or just get a new gun with all the adapters. I've already got a k10 quick release for my snow foamer. Hmm


I had the Kranzle stubby gun but found it was still fairly bulk compared to something like an MTM gun.


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

Im finally getting around to wall mounting the Kranzle.

Does anyone know the exact height of the 7 litre DI vessels? Im thinking of piping up so I can add in a DI on a future purchase but the most I can find, dimensions wise, is 18" plus the base and lid


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

Itstony said:


>


Looks good! I'm nearly there with mine. Decided to bite the bullet and just buy the do vessel. Unfortunately I still manage to bodge the distance between the top connectors but I've managed to fix it with some hose "loops" 

It's nit finished yet as need to finish the top and install new electrics


----------

